# Τι είναι τα γλωσσικά απολιθώματα;



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2014)

Πρόσφατα είδα σε μια μετάφραση να αποδίδεται το burden of antiquity ως _φόρημα της αρχαιότητας_. Τη λέξη δεν την ήξερα καν, τη βρήκα σε λεξικά της αρχαίας και είναι απλώς συνώνυμο του άχθους, του βάρους κ.λπ. Σε άλλη μετάφραση, πάλι, είδα ένα επεξηγηματικό _τουτέστιν_. Σε ιδιωτική συζήτηση με φίλο συνάδελφο μεταφραστή, μού σχολίασε: «Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα; Εφόσον τηρούμε το τυπικό της δημοτικής, δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε όποια απολιθώματα θέλουμε;»

Συμπεραίνω, λοιπόν, ότι ενδεχομένως ο όρος «γλωσσικό απολίθωμα» να ερμηνεύεται με διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Για εμένα, γλωσσικά απολιθώματα είναι αυτά που έχουν επιβιώσει στη σύγχρονη ΝΕΓ (για να μην πω «δημοτική» απλώς). Θα δεχτώ κάτι που θα φέρουμε επιτούτου από παλιότερες ή διαλεκτικές μορφές της γλώσσας για να διευκολυνθούμε ή να εμπλουτίσουμε τον λόγο μας με έναν όρο, μια λέξη ή μια φράση που δεν υπάρχει στη ΝΕΓ. Αν, όμως, δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κάτι τέτοιο και οι υπάρχουσες δυνατότητες της γλώσσας μάς καλύπτουν απόλυτα; Π.χ. το άχθος/το φορτίο/το βάρος της αρχαιότητας ή ένα απλό «δηλαδή»;

Ίσως, όμως, κάνω λάθος και είναι χρήσιμος αυτός ο λεκτικός εμπλουτισμός. Τι πιστεύετε εσείς;


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Να θυμίσω κι ένα ξεχασμένο νήμα («Το φρεσκάρισμα των απολιθωμάτων »), όπου υπάρχει και ο ορισμός του ΛΝΕΓ:



nickel said:


> γενικά γλωσσικό απολίθωμα είναι «τύπος από παλαιότερες φάσεις της γλώσσας, που χρησιμοποιείται σε ορισμένες μόνο φράσεις και περιβάλλοντα» (ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι είναι ένας 100% περιγραφικός ορισμός, χωρίς καμία διάθεση κανονιστικής παρέμβασης. Σύμφωνα με αυτόν τον ορισμό, και το φόρημα και το τουτέστιν είναι αποδεκτά, ακόμη και όταν (όπως στην επίμαχη περίπτωση) _δεν χρειάζονται_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Το _τουτέστιν_ είναι σαν το _αφού_ ή το _δηλαδή_. Είναι σ' αυτή τη μορφή τόσα χρόνια που δεν το λες απολίθωμα. Απλώς το χρησιμοποιούμε λιγότερο από το _δηλαδή_ ή το _ήτοι_ (αν κι εγώ το προτιμώ από το _ήτοι_ επειδή το τελευταίο μού θυμίζει την Οίτη ).

Το _φόρημα_ από την άλλη δεν δημιουργεί κάποια γραμματική δυσκολία. Θα μπορούσε να είναι νεολογισμός. Είναι πάντως νεκρανάσταση, δεν ξέρω να έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε νεότερα λόγια κείμενα. Είναι σαν τον _αειφόρο_ που ξεθάψαμε από τα αρχαία. Είναι χρήσιμο ωστόσο το _φόρημα_; Διαφάνεια δεν έχει, γνωστό από αρχαία κείμενα που κάναμε στο σχολείο δεν φαίνεται να είναι, άλλες γνωστές λέξεις έχουμε να το αντικαταστήσουμε, δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τη νεκρανάσταση με τόση χλομάδα...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 8, 2014)

Δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα απολίθωμα προκειμένου να αποδώσω έναν πιο λόγιο όρο. Αν, δηλαδή, στη λέξη του απλούστατου burden υπήρχε ένα πιο βαρύ (pun intended) συνώνυμό του (θα μπορούσε να είναι το onus, για παράδειγμα; Ή δεν αντιστοιχεί εντελώς; ). Πιστεύω πως είναι ένας από διάφορους τρόπος για να μένει κανείς πιστός στο ύφος του πρωτότυπου. Όμως, για κάποιο λόγο, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θεωρώ τη χρήση της λέξης άσκοπη, λιγάκι φιγουρατζήδικη κιόλας, αλλά κυρίως ασαφή. Το άχθος, που ανέφερες, θα ήταν προτιμότερο. Το βάρος ακόμα πιο πολύ.

Ως προς τα απολιθώματα γενικώς, νομίζω ότι έχουν περισσότερο να κάνουν με φράσεις που έγιναν λίγο πολύ παροιμιώδεις (ή παροιμιακές; ) και λιγότερο με λέξεις. Ξερωγώ, κάτι _ηλίου φαεινότερον_, κάτι _απορώ κι εξίσταμαι_, φράσεις από την αρχαία γραμματεία, τη Διαθήκη κλπ. Προσωπικά τα χρησιμοποιώ μάλλον συχνά στο λόγο μου, πολλές φορές μάλιστα τα προτιμώ όταν το ύφος είναι ελαφρώς ειρωνικό ή και απλώς παιχνιδιάρικο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το _τουτέστιν_ είναι σαν το _αφού_ ή το _δηλαδή_.


Μα ποιος χρησιμοποιεί σήμερα το _τουτέστιν_; Στο ΛΚΝ δεν έχει καν λήμμα.

Και η γλώσσα πρέπει να είναι όργανο συνεννόησης, όχι επίδειξης γνώσεων κττγμ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Δες όμως χρήσεις στου Σαραντάκου, όπου μπορεί να υπάρχει και η ειρωνική ή παιχνιδιάρικη χρήση που αναφέρει η bernie.

https://www.google.gr/search?q=τουτ...57.703j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

Υπάρχει το λήμμα σε ΛΝΕΓ και Μείζον και σαν *τουτέστι* στο ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2014)

Ε, διαφωνώ και μια φορά με τον Νίκο, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος...  (και δεν εννοώ για ειρωνική και παιχνιδιάρικη χρήση, εννοώ για λόγϊα χρήση, όπως το λημματογραφεί το ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Να μην ξεχνάμε το _ήγουν_ και το δικό μου αγαπημένο, το *παναπεί*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2014)

Με το ήγουν δεν μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις πρόταση, όμως. Άλλο πράγμα με το παναπεί (που ψευτοριμάρει και με τον Παναγή)... :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Όλα χρησιμοποιούνται με τον ίδιο τρόπο (συντακτικά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2014)

Δώσε ένα παράδειγμα με το _ήγουν_ σε αρχή πρότασης για το αρχείο μου (στα νέα ελληνικά, κατά προτίμηση :)).


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Μα δεν είπα ότι μπαίνουν στην αρχή πρότασης (για την ακρίβεια, περιόδου). Θα έλεγα ότι *κανονικά* κανένα δεν μπαίνει στην αρχή πρότασης (περιόδου). Δηλαδή κανονικά η πρόταση που αρχίζει με «δηλαδή» θα έπρεπε να είναι η συνέχεια της προηγούμενης, μέρος της προηγούμενης περιόδου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2014)

Τουτέστιν συμφωνούμε ότι θέλουν μαστοριά για χρήση τους στην αρχή των προτάσεων; Παναπεί, και με το συμπάθιο, στην αρχή των _περιόδων_;

Και σταματάω εδώ, αρχίζοντας την τρίτη περίοδο με και... Αύγουστος, γαρ...


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2014)

Το τουτέστιν μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο αν κάποιος π.χ. γράφει ένα επεξηγηματικό κείμενο και δεν θέλει να επαναλαμβάνει συνέχεια το δηλαδή. 
Π.χ. εγώ θα έγραφα μια ανάλυση προβλήματος ως εξής: 
Εισαγωγή
Πρόβλημα Χ
Δηλαδή...
Συνεπώς...
Τουτέστιν...
Επίσης...
Άρα...
Επομένως...
Και τέλος...
Επίλογος κλπ


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 9, 2014)

Ήγουν, τουτέστιν, δηλαδή, με άλλους λόγους, ήτοι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2014)

ΟΚ, άλλο ένα κατασκεύασμα που μόλις ανακάλυψα (αρνούμαι να το χαρακτηρίσω απολίθωμα πριν με πείσετε ότι τωόντι είναι): *αναρρήθηκε στον θρόνο*. Αφού καταλαβαίνουμε ότι αναφέρεται σε ανάρρηση σε θρόνο σε παρελθόντα χρόνο, είναι σαφές τι εννοεί, αλλά _τι σόι ρήμα είναι αυτό_;

Το (σπάνιο) αρχαίο _ανερρήθη_ υπήρχε και προερχόταν από το _αναλέγομαι_ που επιβίωσε και στα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά με τη σημασία *εκλέγω, διαλέγω* (το έχει ο Κριαράς με αόριστο _ενελέκτηκα_). Ρήμα αναλέγομαι με αυτή την έννοια ή έστω τον αποσπασματικό τύπο αναρρήθηκα δεν βρήκα στο ΛΚΝ ή το ΛΝΕΓ (ίσως δεν έψαξα και σωστά).

Απολίθωμα θα ήταν, λοιπόν, ο τύπος _ανερρήθη_· ο τύπος αναρρήθηκε τι ακριβώς πλάσμα είναι; Και, εδώ που τα λέμε, ποιαν ανάγκη καλύπτει όταν έχουμε ανέβηκε στον θρόνο και, για πιο λόγϊο, το ανήλθε στον θρόνο; Μας δίνει λύση στο ερώτημα «ποιο είναι το ρήμα της ανάρρησης;» Ούτε καν· ποιος είναι ο ενεστώτας του;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απολίθωμα θα ήταν, λοιπόν, ο τύπος _ανερρήθη_· ο τύπος αναρρήθηκε τι ακριβώς πλάσμα είναι;



Μιξογενές. Και γοητευτικό. Και πολύ χρήσιμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2014)

Εναλλακτικά, με εννοιολογική μετατόπιση από το _αναρριχήθηκε_ σε συνδυασμό με απλολόγηση υπό την επίδραση της ανάρρησης του ανάδρομου Ερμή στο στερέωμα. Μα μπορεί να είναι έγκυρη λέξη το _*αναρρήθηκε_;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2014)

Προφανώς πολλοί νομίζουν ότι το _αναρρήθηκε _είναι λόγιος τύπος του _αναρριχήθηκε*._ Και είναι εύκολο να καταλάβει κανείς το γιατί, αν τον φανταστεί να... σκαρφαλώνει (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά) στο ψηλό θρονί!

*που, φυσικά, ΔΕΝ είναι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2014)

Ακριβώς! Επομένως, το αναρρήθηκε είναι νέο κατασκεύασμα (που μοιάζει, φυσικά, με το αντίστοιχο αρχαίο ανερρήθη) και δεν είναι απολίθωμα. Ευχαρίστως να το δεχτώ από κάποιον που μπορεί να μου απαντήσει στην ερώτηση: «και πώς θα το πεις αυτό το αναρρήθηκε στον ενεστώτα;»


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2014)

Περίεργος είναι και ο αόριστος του _αναλέγομαι_ στο Μεσαιωνικό, αν δεν είναι τυπογραφικό.

Το _ανερρήθη_ είναι τύπος του _αναλέγομαι_, αλλά το _αναλέγομαι_ δεν έχει τη σημασία με την οποία χρησιμοποιείται το _ανερρήθη_, του «ανακηρύχτηκε δημόσια». Το ρήμα _αναγορεύω_ δανείζεται τον παθητικό αόριστο και τον χρησιμοποιεί μαζί με το _ανηγορεύθη_.

Το πήραν ίσως από τα αρχαία, του έβαλαν προβιά της δημοτικής και το έβγαλαν στη γύρα. Αν το επαναλαμβάνουν άλλοι, θα είναι επειδή θυμίζει το _αναρριχήθηκε_ (στον ήχο). Αλλά υπάρχουν άλλες λέξεις (_ανήλθε, ανέβηκε στο θρόνο_), που έχουν και τη σωστή σύνταξη. Γιατί άλλο _αναγορεύτηκε_ / _ανακηρύχτηκε_ / αρχ. _ανερρήθη_ (π.χ. αυτοκράτορας) και άλλο _ανήλθε στο θρόνο_.


----------



## Earion (Aug 17, 2014)

Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ το _αναρρήθηκε_. Δεν βρίσκω μεμπτό το ότι πήραν έναν τύπο της καθαρεύουσας και τον προσάρμοσαν στη δημοτική. Έτσι έγινε για ένα σωρό λέξεις, που κάνουν τώρα δεύτερη καριέρα. Όλο κι όλο είναι ζήτημα ύφους, να κρίνουμε δηλαδή κατά πόσο ταιριάζει στο επίπεδο της ομιλίας. Μη μου το καταδικάζετε ... Όσο για την απορία του Δόκτορα, υπάρχουν και στη νέα ελληνική ρήματα χωρίς ενεστώτα. Πρόχειρα μου έρχονται στο νου δύο: απήλαυσα και απώλεσα. Απολιθώματα, βεβαίως, και όχι για χαμηλό επίπεδο λόγου, αλλά χρήσιμα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2014)

Πόσο όμορφο θα ήταν να ξέραμε πότε έγινε το πρώτο στραβοπάτημα…

Εκτός από τα _αναρρήθηκε_ και τα πολλά _αναρρηθεί_, ένα καθαρευουσιάνικο «αναρρηθή» είναι με την αρχική σημασία. Από το _Εγχειρίδιον Βυζαντινής Ιστορίας_ του Καρολίδη:
«Μετ' ολίγον δε διαβληθείς ο Γάλλος προς τον Κωνστάντιον ως μελετών να αναρρηθή αύγουστος».
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/41684/41684-h/41684-h.htm



drsiebenmal said:


> Ευχαρίστως να το δεχτώ από κάποιον που μπορεί να μου απαντήσει στην ερώτηση: «και πώς θα το πεις αυτό το αναρρήθηκε στον ενεστώτα;»



Στο LSJ (και στο ελληνοϊσπανικό του Αντράδος εδώ) βρίσκουμε το λήμμα στον αόριστο: *ανείπον*.

*ἀνεῖπον,* aor. with no pres. in use, ἀναγορεύω being used instead. (LSJ)
Μέσα στα παραδείγματα βλέπουμε και «αναρρηθείς ηγεμών». 
Οι αγγλικές αποδόσεις:
announce, proclaim, esp. by herald; make proclamation that; proclaim, give notice, in law-courts, theatres, etc.; say aloud.

Αν λοιπόν θέλουμε να βάλουμε τα _αναρρήθηκε_, _αναρρηθώ_ στα λεξικά της ΝΕ με την καινούργια τους σημασία, θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε λήμμα αορίστου: *αναρρήθηκα* [θα αναρρηθώ]. Μμμ...


----------

